# Post Favorite recipes here!



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I thought this might be fun and a little different and give others a chance to try something you enjoy making at home. I have a few in mind, but will have to wait to post them when I'm home. Who's first?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

OK, I'll go first.

Pecan Crusted Chicken

Makes: 4 servings

Ingredients
2 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning
1 1/2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1 cup chopped pecans
1 pinch white sugar
salt to taste
ground black pepper to taste
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness
2 tablespoons olive oil

Directions 
1. In a small bowl, mix the eggs with the milk. Put aside.

2. In a medium bowl, mix together flour, seasoning, cinnamon, pecans, sugar, and salt and pepper.

3. Dip the chicken in the egg mix, and press in the pecan mix.

4. Fry in hot olive oil until golden, about 5 minutes per side. Check to make sure pecans don't burn. Place on paper towel to drain.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> OK, I'll go first.
> 
> Pecan Crusted Chicken
> 
> ...


mmmmm..looks good.

I think I will try it. Thanks.
Good thing it is nearly lunchtime here as now I am really hungry.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Sunday Feast: Lemon Garlic Whole Roast Chicken


Add 1/4 C sugar, 1/4 C salt, 1 bunch thyme, 4 crushed garlic cloves, 1 tbsp lemon juice, 1 bay leaf, and 1 tsp peppercorns to enough water to submerse the whole chicken and allow to brine overnight. 

The next day, drain and rinse the chicken. Pat dry. Stuff the chicken cavity with 1 quartered lemon, 4 large cloves of crushed garlic, 2 tsp salt, 4 sprigs thyme, and 1/2 stick of butter. Just jam it all in there. Rub the outside of the chicken with butter and sprinkle with salt, pepper, and thyme. Turn the oven to 375 and roast that bird! Baste every 15 minutes or so with melted butter or a combination of melted butter and chicken stock. When the chicken startst to brown, start basting with the pan drippings. The chicken is done when juices from the leg joint run clear and the leg moves easily when jiggled. 

Remove the chicken from the roasting pan and tent with foil. Skim off the fat from the roasting pan drippings. Add 1 tbsp of so of flour to the pan and heat on a burner. Heat the flour mixture over medium-high heat and scrape up all those tasty little bits. Now, add a couple cups of chicken stock and some pepper. You have gravy! You may need to use more flour (dissolved in a little water or stock) to thicken the gravy to your liking.

Carve the chicken and serve with garlic mashed potatoes, gravy, fresh green beans and a homebrew. Oh yeah, then smoke a good cigar! 

SB

Edit: You can use the neck and gizzard of the chicken to make a stock while the chicken is roasting. Just add the chicken parts to water and add in 1 stick celery, 1 bay leaf, peppercorns, thyme sprigs, 1 small carrot, and salt. Simmer, strain, use!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

SilvrBck said:


> Sunday Feast: Lemon Garlic Whole Roast Chicken


Sounds delicious! Can't wait to try this one!!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

One more for today:

*Gumbo*

Makes: 10 servings

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - chopped
1/2 pound pork sausage links, thinly sliced
1 cup olive oil
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons minced garlic
3 quarts chicken broth
1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle beer
6 stalks celery, diced
4 roma (plum) tomatoes, diced
1 sweet onion, sliced
1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers, with liquid
2 tablespoons chopped fresh red chile peppers
1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
1/4 cup Cajun seasoning
1 pound shrimp, peeled and deveined

Directions 
1. Heat oil in a medium skillet over medium high heat, and cook chicken until no longer pink and juices run clear. Stir in sausage, and cook until evenly browned. Drain chicken and sausage, and set aside.

2. In a large, heavy saucepan over medium heat, blend olive oil and flour to create a roux. Stir constantly until browned and bubbly. Mix in garlic, and cook about 1 minute.

3. Gradually stir chicken broth and beer into the roux mixture. Bring to a boil, and mix in celery, tomatoes, sweet onion, diced tomatoes with green chile peppers, red chile peppers, parsley, and Cajun seasoning. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer about 40 minutes, stirring often.

4. Mix chicken, sausage, and shrimp into the broth mixture. Cook, stirring frequently, about 20 minutes.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Here's a quickie for those who need to get things on the table in a hurry. My kids love it.

Ingredients:
2-Hot Dogs (Oscar Mayer are my favorite)
1- Box Microwave macaroni and cheese (Cheese and Macaroni from Kraft works best)
1- Package Kool-Aid (grape)
1 cup- Sugar (for the Kool-Aid)

Prepare mac-n-cheese as directed on the box. While it is cooking, prepare Kool-Aid, as directed on package. After mac-n-cheese is done, put hot dogs in microwave for about 1 and 1/2 minutes. Serve warm.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Another one I enjoy, a bit more serious than the last one.  

We call it Slime Chicken.
Serves four
4- boneless chicken breasts cut into pieces
1 can- Campbells Tomato Soup
1 can- Campbells Golden Mushroom Soup
Rice
Noodles

Mix tomato soup and golden mushroom soup in medium casserol(sp?) dish and add chicken. Stir chicken into the soup "gravy". Microwave for ~30 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes. Cook rice and noodles. Serve "slime" cicken over rice and noodles. Serve warm.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I've got a nice quick one too that I love to make once every week or two. I'll list the ingredients for preparing it for one person, then anyone who makes it can adjust for the amount of people being served.

1/4 lb. Panchetta (diced)
12 Shrimp (21-25 count, peeled and de-veined)
1/2 can peas (think the large can is about an 8oz. can)
1/2 pint heavy cream
lots of fresh grated parmesan cheese 
Salt
Pepper
Olive Oil
1/3 lb. of your favorite pasta ( I tend to use Linguine, but if you wanted to make this as an appetizer, you could make smaller portions and use angel hair.)

Start boiling water for pasta, when it is at a boil add pasta, then start steps below.

In sautee pan (over medium heat) brown panchetta, then add shrimp (making sure that all shrimp are on their side), flip shrimp and then pour in half can of peas. Wait a minute, then add heavy cream and turn down heat to low, stir occasionally. A couple of minutes later add good amount of Parmesan cheese.

Pasta should be done now, drain it and plate (if you have a large enough sautee pan, you can add the drained pasts to the sautee pan and then just plate the whole thing). Pour ingredients in sautee pan over pasta and sprinkle more Parmesan cheese over. Salt and Pepper to taste.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cdnwhiskey (Oct 19, 2004)

Peanut butter and grilled cheese samishes!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rasberry PannaCotta *

Here's a recipe for one of my favorite desserts, Rasberry PannCotta. It is an Italian Creme dessert that is very light and smooth. It is perfect for a summer day or for whenever you're trying to impress your girlfriend by making a fancy dinner with little hassle (just ask my fiance' it worked on her  ). If I had to compare it with anything it would probably closest resemble a lighter creamier version of creme brulee' except without the hard carmelized top. Anyway here it is.

1 quart cream 
1 1/8 cups granulated sugar 
1 Package of unflavored gelatin (check the the packet for how much you will need to thicken this volume)
1 Dash Vanilla
1 cup milk
A handful of fresh Rasberries

First take the recommended amount of gelatin and sprinkle it over the milk in a sauce pan. Let the gelatin sit on top of the milk for about 10-15 minutes. While its sitting slowly combine your cream and sugar in a large mixing bowl until all the sugar is dissolved. After this add the dash of vanilla to the Cream mixture. Then mix the milk and gelatin together while letting it slowly rise in temperature over the flame. Remeber, Don't BOIL the milk. Let the milk gently rise to around 160 degrees or so. Remove from flame and gently combine the milk mixture with the cream mixture in the bowl. Stir slowly until all of the ingredients have mixed together.

Next take 8 individual portion custard cups or those little tupperware containers (you know the really really small ones) and put 2 rasberries in the bottom. Then fill each cup with the mixture in the mixing bowl. Chill these cups for 2-3 hours before serving. The best way to present them is on individual dessert plates. Just turn the container upside down and gently nudge the custard out of the container. It should hold the nice round shape of the container and have 2 rasberries smiling up at you. Then drizzle with whatever topping you like caramel, chocolate, I prefer a rasberry reduction but hey whatever floats your boat.

And ENJOY!!!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

What about that shrimp we made when I was there Marc? That was good!

I shouldn't post recipes since I could go on for days, but I willing to search my voluminous collection of cookbooks for any requests if need be, so anybody feel free to ask, I will try to come up with an answer

PaulMac


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

PaulMac said:


> What about that shrimp we made when I was there Marc? That was good!
> 
> I shouldn't post recipes since I could go on for days, but I willing to search my voluminous collection of cookbooks for any requests if need be, so anybody feel free to ask, I will try to come up with an answer
> 
> PaulMac


Do you have a recipe for Cuban Black Bean Soup?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> Do you have a recipe for Cuban Black Bean Soup?


this is my first shot, if ya lookin for something diff let me know, this is shown as Southwest black bean soup, so lemme know if it close ta what ya lookin for

1 large onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 pound dried black beans
2 cups cubed fully cooked smoked ham
6 cups chicken broth
2 tablespoons ground red chiles
2 tablespoons snipped fresh cilantro
1 tablespoon dried oregano leaves
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 can (28 oz) whole tomatoes, undrained
1 canned chipotle chile in adobo sauce

Cook and stir onion and garlic in oil in 4 quart dutch oven until onion is tender. Stir in remaining ingredients; heat to boiling. Boil 2 minutes; reduce heat. Cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 1/4 hours. If you have an immersion blender use that, otherwise, in 1/4 batches, process in food processor til smooth.

Lemme know if that what ya after, that from first source I checked so maybe I have something better

PaulMac


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

PaulMac said:


> this is my first shot, if ya lookin for something diff let me know, this is shown as Southwest black bean soup, so lemme know if it close ta what ya lookin for
> 
> 1 large onion, chopped
> 4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> ...


Sounds great, but I don't think I'll turn my batch into baby food!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

hee hee, just givin ya the recipe as I got it!
I concur, would be much better as is


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

WTF Ham & Beans

No recipe, that's why I call em WTF.

Ham, diced. The good stuff that came off of a bone & smoked. A coupla smoked ham hocks for flavor is good too. However much you wanta put in. Don't use the water pumped "pig sponge" kind.

Pinto beans, dry. Whatever you think.

Great Northern (Yankee Beans), dry. WTF.

Black beans, dry. WTF.

Lentils, dry. A good handful, or WTF.

Any other legume that sounds good to you.......you know the drill by now.

Lots of chopped fresh onions......WTF.

Some black pepper......you got it.

Water, of course.

Simmer in big pot til the beans are about done.

Add some cayenne or Louisiana hot sauce. I don't like to make em hot, but just enough to give it a little flavor.

Maybe a bit of salt to taste, depending on how much salt the ham has added to the soup.

Now, the secret ingredient........summer savory. Try a tablespoon & taste. You can add some more if you like.

Enjoy! :fu


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I like your recipe style Kansashat! My grandfather called it "flying by the seat of your pants". WTF Ham & Beans!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Winter Wild Rice Soup. Really good on a cold day

1 bunch celery Salt, Pepper
1 lb lean ground beef 2 cans Cream of Mushroom soup
2. Beef bullion Cubes 1 pack of wild rice (only wild rice, not the mix)
Shot of your favorite hot sauce 3 1/2 cups water

In one pan brown beef. In soup pot add 1/2 cup water. 1 bullion cube celery, salt pepper. 

When beef is done drain and add to soup pot. Add rest of water, hot sauce, 2nd bullion cube wild rice. Set to med and cover. 

In about 45 mins the wild rice will pop open. Wait until this happens. 

Add cream of mushroom soup. Taste. Resalt/pepper hot sauce to taste. Serve with lots of bread.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

This is a good one for Thanksgiving!

*Priceless Pecan Pie*
This is an all time favorite Thanksgiving dessert. It has layers of creamy cheesecake, crunchy pecans, and smooth custard.

Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 40 Minutes
Makes: 1 - 9 inch deep dish pie

Ingredients
1 (9 inch) deep dish pie crust
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup chopped pecans
3 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup white sugar
1 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions 
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

2. In a medium mixing bowl, blend together cream cheese, 1/3 cup sugar, and 1 teaspoon vanilla. When mixture is smooth, spread into bottom of pastry shell. Sprinkle cream cheese layer with chopped pecans.

3. In another medium mixing bowl, combine eggs, 1/4 cup sugar, corn syrup, evaporated milk, and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract. Whisk until mixture is smooth. Pour mixture over pecan layer.

4. Bake in preheated oven for 35 to 40 minutes, until set in center.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Does anyone have a turkey brine recipe? I would love to try brining this year.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

*Mediterranean Salmon*

Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes
Ready In: 25 Minutes
Makes: 4 servings

Ingredients
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
4 cloves garlic, pressed
4 (3 ounce) fillets salmon
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1 1/2 teaspoons garlic salt

Directions 
1. Mix together the olive oil and balsamic vinegar in a small bowl. Arrange the salmon fillets in a shallow baking dish. Rub garlic onto the fillets, then pour the vinegar and oil over them, turning once to coat. Season with cilantro, basil, and garlic salt. Set aside to marinate for 10 minutes.

2. Preheat your oven's broiler.

3. Place the salmon about 6 inches from the heat source, and broil for 15 minutes, turning once, or until browned on both sides and easily flaked with a fork. Brush occasionally with the sauce from the pan.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> Does anyone have a turkey brine recipe? I would love to try brining this year.


Don-

Check out this one Emeril's Turkey prep . I'm gonna give it a shot this time.

SB


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

SilvrBck said:


> Don-
> 
> Check out this one Emeril's Turkey prep . I'm gonna give it a shot this time.
> 
> SB


Sounds easy enough, I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Anyone else?! Here is a new stew recipe I just found.

*Sausage Stew*

2 to 3 medium potatoes, peeled, cubed
1 tablespoon cooking oil
1 to 1 1/2 pounds Italian sausages
1 large clove garlic, minced
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can (15 ounces) stewed tomatoes
2 cups chicken broth
1 can (6 ounces) tomato paste
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 medium green bell peppers, seeded, chopped

Lightly grease or spray slow cooker; place potatoes in bottom of pot. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add sausage links and brown. Slice links into 1-inch pieces and transfer to slow cooker. Add garlic and onion. In a separate bowl, combine tomatoes, chicken broth, tomato paste, oregano, salt, and pepper; stir to blend. Pour mixture over the sausages in crockpot. Cover and cook on LOW setting 8 to 10 hours, until potatoes are tender. Add bell pepper about 1 hour before serving.
Serve as is, with crusty bread, or with rice.
Serves 6.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

1. take tostitos hint of lime chips
2. dip them in mrs renfros salsa
3. place in gaping open mouth
4. chew/swallow


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

DonJefe said:


> *Mediterranean Salmon*
> 
> Prep Time: 10 Minutes
> Cook Time: 15 Minutes
> ...


In addition to this recipe, in the summer when veggies are fresh, I cut up one or two fresh tomatoes, onions, garlic and fresh basil leaves and instead of vinegar, use fresh lemons from the tree. Cover with foil and place up next to the broiler for about 15-20 min. Place over rice and man oh man is it yummy!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Here's a scone's recipe that I make for all the guys on Sat's at Poker's Patio Herf:

*Maple Nut Scones *  
Prep time 25 - 30 minutes
Cook time 16 - 18 minutes

*Ingredients:*
2 Tbsp Brown Sugar - packed
2 Tbsp walnuts - chopped (can substitue with pecans)
½ cup butter or margarine- firm
2 Tbsp brown sugar - packed
2 tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
½ cup walnuts - chopped and toasted (can substitue with pecans)
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 egg
2 Tbsp milk
2 cups flour

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
2. Mix two Tbsp brown sugar and 2 Tbsp finely chopped nuts; reserve.
3. Cut the margarine into flour, 2 Tbsp brown sugar, baking powder, and salt with a pastry blender or two large knives in a large bowl until the mixture resembles fine crumbs. I use a food processor for this step.
4. Stir in a ½ cup of toasted nuts.
5. Stir in maple syrup, egg, and just enough milk so that the dough leaves the side of the bowl and forms a ball.
6. Turn the dough on to a lightly floured surface; gently roll in flour to coat.
7. Knead lightly 10 times to coat.
8. Pat or roll into an 8-inch circle on a lightly floured surface.
9. Cut into wedges and place on cookie sheet.
10. Bake for 16 to 18 minutes, or until golden brown.
11. Immediately remove from cookie sheet.
*Icing*
12. In a sauce pan on med high, place brown sugar, maple syrup and a little butter. Heat until melted, and then usually about 2-3 minutes more. I judge it by how fast it dries as to when it's ready. If it's not thick enough, add more sugar, and if too thick, add more syrup. Drizzle over the tops of scones (It should almost dry immed on tops of scones; if too dry, put over heat again until melted and then begin drizzle again)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

filly said:


> Here's a scone's recipe that I make for all the guys on Sat's at Poker's Patio Herf:
> 
> *Maple Nut Scones *
> Prep time 25 - 30 minutes
> ...


This is my favorite from Dunkin Donuts, but these sound WAAAYYYY better! Can't wait to try these.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I call it the Autoclave: Cause it sterilizes your troat & blood stream!!!  
Fill a double shotglass with Bacardi 151, add a drop of honey, a squeze of lime, swallow and you are done. Repeat as necessary to kill a troat infection, a cold or just to get wasted! :al :al :s


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

BEEF STEAK GYROS:

*Ingredients*
1lb beef shoulder top blade (flat iron) steaks
1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves, crushed
1 teaspoon minced garlic
Salt and pepper for taste
4 pita breads cut in half OR flour fajita tortillas (I like the tortillas better)

Yogurt Sauce:
1/2 cup plain low fat yogurt and 1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup or more diced cucumber
1 large glove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

*Preparation* 
1. Combine yogurt sauce ingredients in a small bowl; cover and refrigerate.

2. Combine oregano and garlic; press evenly onto beef steaks. Heat large nonstick skillet over medium heat until hot. Place steaks in a skillet; cook 13 to 15 minutes for medium rare to medium doneness, turning twice. Longer for well done.

3. Carve steaks into thin slices; season with salt and pepper, as desired. Serve beef in flour tortillas or pita bread with tomatoes, onion and yogurt sauce.

That's all there is to it.....Enjoy.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Nely said:


> I call it the Autoclave: Cause it sterilizes your troat & blood stream!!!
> Fill a double shotglass with Bacardi 151, add a drop of honey, a squeze of lime, swallow and you are done. Repeat as necessary to kill a troat infection, a cold or just to get wasted! :al :s


 :r Ha ha

SB


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Since one of our new members is a chef, I'll top this in hopes that he'll share some of his favorite recipes with us!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

My recipe for Sausage and Peppers

Tell wife that sausage and peppers would be good for Sunday Dinner. Let that simmer for a couple of days.

Pick up sausage at Claros market and put in fridge. 
Pick up peppers and put in fridge.
Buy wine and put in rack.

Sunday afternoon, pour wine sit down and eat.


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

Easy Creamy Asparagus and Mushroom Farfalle Pasta

1 cup Marscapone
1lb Farfalle pasta
1 cup cremini mushrooms chopped
1 bunch of asparagus
1.5 cups fresh grated parmesan cheese
1 stick of butter

Cook pasta and reserve some pasta water.

Over medium heat saute mushrooms in butter until firm. Mix in chopped asparagus until al dente. Mix in pasta and marscapone cheese. Stir until well mixed. Add pasta water until desire thickness. Note that some water will evaporate and the sauce will thicken later. Add parmesan and cook for one minute. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve immediately!!! 

You're done. Serves 4 hungry people.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I need some ideas...time to try to revive this thread:

HungAryan Goulash


olive oil
sliced onion. 4 handfulls
tablespoon sugar
garlic, 3-however many cloves you like
2-3 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons marjoram leaves
a little thyme
bay leafg
1/3 can tomato paste
shot of bals. vinegar
2-3 cans beef stock
2-3 pounds your favorite stew meat


Carmelize onions and sugar in oil. At the same time, in another pan, brown your beef. Add garlic and stir for a few. Use a large enough pot for everything when doing this. Throw the rest of the crap in and boil, then turn down the heat and let it simmer for a couple hours. 

I will sometimes throw in more stock and reduce that to give a richer/saltier taste and I've also used a lot more vinegar and thrown in beer. 

Serve like a stew alone, or over mashed potatoes or spaetzle.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Get Laid Chicken

chicken breast
aged provolone
prosciutto
peppadews
sun dried tomatoes
olive oil
garlic
pesto (maybe?)
balsamic vinegar
basil

The first time I did this, I think I made pesto with it. I really can't remember. They way I reinvented in (new girlfriend) is in regular, the way I think I may have done it originally (old girlfriend) is in bold.

Marinate chicken breasts in vinegar/garlic/basil/tomato combination.

Grill them. Don't f'ing kill them, just grill them. No one wants to eat dead shoe wrapped in $20/lb old ham. *Saute them in marinade, maybe? I know they were done in a pan on a stove. I think I may have made a marinade out of olive oil, the SD tomatoes, and a little vinegar.*

Back on track.....a few seconds before they are done, melt the sliced cheese on them. Wrap in prosciutto and top with peppadews and tomatoes. *Top with pesto before cheese etc*

Go easy on the vinegar, the cheese (tastes more like parm than traditional provolone) and prosciutto will give you plenty of saltiness and tang.

Either way it was very good and did the trick.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shrimp Fettucini

1 lb med shrimp
1 stick unsalted butter
1 lg bell pepper, chopped
1 lg onion, chopped
3 stalks celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 - 16 oz box fettucini
1/2 pint half and half
1 - 16 pkg Velveeta Mexican cheese


Sautee veggies and garlic in butter. Water should be boiling already, add noodles 5 minutes after veggies start. When veggies are tender, add shrimp and remove from heat. Add noodles, cheese, and half/half, salt and pepper to taste. 

So good it'll make ya wanna slap yo mamma!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I can not wait to try some ofthese out once I get home. I will post some of my favorites when I get home. I did post my Wings recipe in that post.

T


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> 1. take tostitos hint of lime chips
> 2. dip them in mrs renfros salsa
> 3. place in gaping open mouth
> 4. chew/swallow


Yum! One of my favorites.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Good to see this thread back! Any good soups recipes anyone?


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biscuits and Sawmill Gravy*

Southern cooking baby!

Cook in iron skillet if you want to be traditional.

Get some buttermilk biscuits from the grocer or make your own.

Get some good breakfast sausage any kind as long as it yields grease when you
cook it.

Fry up the sausage and squeeze fat from them back into pan when done.

Add flour to grease in the same amount as the grease in pan.

and with fork go crazy mixing it till light brown and no lumps.

Pour in about a cup of milk and continue to mix with fork. Let simmer.

When it starts thickening you have got it. If too thick add more milk and stir
with fork.

Add pepper to taste. And a bit O salt.

Pour over your biscuits take a bite and grab a peice O sausage while your 
at it and you my friend will think you have died and gone to heaven.

You can use bacon instead of sausage if you wish for a bit of a different taste. Either way it's dern good.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

1 cup chicken stock or canned low-salt broth
1 cup beef stock or canned beef broth
1/2 cup ruby Port
1/3 cup whole berry cranberry sauce
3 tablespoons butter

8 3- to 3 1/2-ounce venison medallions (each about 1/2 to 3/4 inch
thick)

Combine chicken and beef stocks in heavy small saucepan. Boil until liquid is reduced to 1 cup, about 15 minutes. Add Port and boil until liquid is reduced to 3/4 cup, about 15 minutes. Whisk in cranberry sauce and simmer until sauce thickens slightly, about 4 minutes. Whisk in 1 tablespoon butter. Season sauce with salt and pepper. Set aside.

Sprinkle venison with salt and pepper. Melt remaining 2 tablespoons butter in large nonstick skillet over high heat. Working in batches, add venison to skillet and cook to desired doneness, about 2 minutes per side for medium-rare.

Divide sauce among 4 plates. Place 2 venison medallions atop sauce on each plate.

Serves 4.





I stole this from Bon Appetite. Some good S let me tell you. Served it with garlic mashed taters and spinach in butter/garlic/wine sauce. 

All in all, 1 deer and about 40 sticks of butter were killed in the making of this meal. 

And of course, beef would substitute well.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Cold snap recently got me thinking about cool weather food and I thought I'd contribute my favorite Oyster Stew, nothing subtle or terribly refined but very satisfying and fortifying. This stuff is great after a fall or winter day working outdoors, hunting, or on the bay. I have made this stew every fall for several years except last and can’t wait to get home to Virginia and do it again. Please note proportions are approximate, use your own judgment (particularly with the onions). Disclaimer: this stuff WILL KILL YOU way faster than smoking so enjoy cause yall know it’s goin to be good.

Adapted from Michener’s Chesapeake. 

He-Oyster Stew

½ lb Bacon (thick cut fatty real bacon)
6 Medium Onions Chopped
2 Celery Stalks
Pinch of Tapioca Powder
4 Dozen good sized Oysters in there liquor
½ pound of Butter (real, none of this margarine BS) 
½ - ¾ Gallons of Whole Milk 
Saffron

Bring milk to a simmer in a large pot. Fry bacon to a crisp and remove from pan. Sauté onions and celery in bacon grease and remove. Reserving the oyster liquor, add oysters to bacon grease and lightly brown. Add oyster liquor and cook until gills start to curl, adding a pinch of tapioca after oyster liquor gets hot. Dump oysters and vegetables into milk adding crumbled bacon. Return to a simmer and dump butter into stew and, once it has melted and is simmering again, dust surface with saffron, stir and serve.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Black Pepper and ginger chicken tacos :dr * 
chicken marinade- 1 cup soy sauce 
2 tablespoons peanut oil 
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh ginger 
4 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper 
4 boneless chicken breasts 
Salt 
Red Curry-Peanut Sauce: 
2 tablespoons peanut oil 
1 tablespoon red curry paste 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 cup coconut milk 
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
2 tablespoons smooth peanut butter 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
Peanut Relish: 
1/4 cup chopped peanuts 
1/4 cup chopped pistachios 
Salt and pepper 
Assemble: 
8 tortillas, (6-inches each) 
1/2 cup grated Monterey Jack cheese 
1/2 cup grated white cheddar cheese 
1/2 red onion, finely sliced 
1/4 cup finely chopped cilantro 
Cilantro, for garnish 
For Chicken Marinade: Whisk together soy sauce, oil, ginger, garlic and black pepper in a medium shallow baking dish. Add the chicken breast and turn to coat. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for at least 4 hours. Preheat grill or heat a large grill pan over high heat until smoking. Remove chicken from marinade and season with salt to taste. Grill for 4 to 5 minutes on each side until just cooked through. Let rest 5 minutes, slice each breast on the bias into 6 slices.

For the Red Curry Peanut Sauce: Heat peanut oil in a medium saucepan over high heat. Add the curry paste and saute for 3 to 4 minutes. Add the soy sauce, coconut milk and lime juice and bring to a simmer. Whisk in the peanut butter and cook for 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

For the Peanut Relish: Combine all ingredients in a small bowl and season with salt and pepper.

To Assemble: Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Lay tortillas out on a flat surface. Divide both of the cheeses among the tortillas. Top the cheese with 3 slices of the chicken, some of the red onion and cilantro. Fold the tortillas over to form a half moon and brush the tops with peanut oil. Place on a lightly oiled baking sheet and bake for 5 to 7 minutes, until the cheese melts. Serve 2 on a plate, drizzle with the red curry-peanut sauce and sprinkle with peanut relish and cilantro.

4 servings

Heat Scale: Mild


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

As its winter, heres a warming winter soup:

Parsnip and Apple Soup (please not the actual quantites can vary depending on what you have and how much apple you like etc. this is very much a throw it together reciepe and it always tastes good)

small knob of butter
2 tbsp light oil, eg vegetable
1 large onion finely chopped
6 large parsnips peeled and diced
4 large apples peeled and diced (i prefer eating apples but if you want to use cookin apples go ahead)
a few pints of light chicken stock or water
2 or 3 large potatoes finely diced for quick cooking (depending on how thick you like your soup)

method:

fry the onion in the butter , when soft take out and leave to one side. add the oil and turn up the heat, stir fry the apple and parsnips until slightly caramalized, add the onion back in and the potatoes, then cover with stock/water and bring to the boil, cook for about 20 mins until the potatoes and parsnips are nice and soft. Blend until smooth (an immersion blender stick thing is best for this) bring back up to boil and season to taste with salt and black pepper, serve hot with lots of bread and butter to dip in.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

a good pumpkin receipe:

1 pumpkin per person, (pick ones that you can eat a whole one to yourself)
a large handful of grated cheese per person
double cream (ammount varies)
nutmeg
salt and pepper


cut the tops off the pumpkins and scoop out the seeds so the cavities are nice and clean. season the cavity with salt, pepper and nutmeg then place a handful of your favourite cheese inside, fill up to the top with double cream and replace the top of the pumpkin to cover.

place into a low oven (170celsius) for about 2-3hours or until the pumpkin flesh feels nice and soft.
serve one per person with some nice crusty bread.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

For those of you that have smokers.
I will take a turkey breast and put a good, fairly heavy hickory smoke to it. After letting it cool down, cut it into about 3/8" chunks and mix with cream cheese. spread out egg roll wrappers and fill with the turkey cream cheese filling, roll tightly and seal with a little water, egg or milk. Deep fry them until golden brown. I prefer to use a raspberry/jalepeno sauce to dip them into. To make that you will need raspberry jam, jelly or anything along those lines and fresh jalapeno's (#depending on heat desired) puree the japs and stir into the raspberry jam along with a little tequila to help thin it out some or during the puree process add the tequila then. The dipping sauces could be endless as well as the filling, but in my family this is a tried and true recipe. Enjoy


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

livwire68, that sounds like a great recipe. Never considered doing anything like that but will certainly give it a try at the first opportunity. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok guys and gals, here is one of my favorite soups. It's cooked in a crockpot and is one of the best soups I've ever had.

Taco Soup with Black Beans

1 lb. ground beef, browned and drained
28 oz. can crushed tomatoes
15-1/4 oz. can corn, undrained
15 oz. can black beans, undrained
15-1/2 ox. can red kidney beans, undrained
1 envelope dry Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing mix
1 envelope dry taco seasoning
1 small onion, chopped
tortilla or corn, chips
shredded cheese
sour cream

Combine all ingredients except chips, shredded cheese, and sour cream in slow cooker.

Cover. Coook on Low 4 - 6 hrs.

Garnish individual servings with chips, cheese and sour cream.

I have a TON of cookbooks so if anyone is wanting a recipe, give me a hollar, I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

This recipe is the easiest cobbler that I've made and one that I'm required to make for any holiday. I always make each of my kids one for the holidays for them to take home.

Quick Peach Cobbler

1 lg. can sliced peaches
1 c. flour
1 c. sugar
3 tsp. baking powder
1/2 c. margarine (I always use butter)

Drain peaches, reserving juice. Add enough water to juice to measure 2/3 cup liquid. Combine flour, sugar and baking powder. Add reserved juice; mix well. Melt butter in baking dish. Pour batter into baking dish over melted butter. Spoon peaches over butter. Bake at 350-degree oven for about 45 minutes or until lightly browned. Yield: 6 servings.

I double this recipe for 13x9 pan. Try this recipe, I hope you like it as much as we do.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

I made two of these pies for a Thanksgiving luncheon the wife and I attended. Although I have made a similar pie for years now, this variation is the best I have ever made. I'm throwing away the old recipe and adding this as my favorite pecan pie.:dr



DonJefe said:


> This is a good one for Thanksgiving!
> 
> *Priceless Pecan Pie*
> This is an all time favorite Thanksgiving dessert. It has layers of creamy cheesecake, crunchy pecans, and smooth custard.
> ...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I make this venison chili. I dont really have a set recipe for it because I use what ever is in the pantry at the time. but its good I swear


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I make this venison chili. I dont really have a set recipe for it because I use what ever is in the pantry at the time. but its good I swear


Probably as good as those gun cabinets you make!! 

ahahahhahah


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Probably as good as those gun cabinets you make!!
> 
> ahahahhahah


Im a better cook than a carpenter:r


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm really into Thai food, which i feel guilty because i'm half-Chinese and i would preffer Thai over chinese usually. Well maybe because i eat a lot more chinese than thai. There aren't any Thai resturants here. I love the fresh flavors of Thai, and im a sucker for anything that has hot chili peppers.

Heres one of my favorite recipes from Importfoods.com. Really good, easy, and delicious meal with little prep or cook time.



> Ingredients
> 
> 1 cup chicken, cut into bite sized pieces
> 1/2 cup coconut milk
> ...


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a hot little appitizer: 
1 can of whole pickled jalapeno's, drain, cut it half and clean
1 package of cream cheese
1/4 cup (or to taste) bacon bits 
chopped green onion

mix cream cheese, bacon bits and green onion and fill jap halves with mixture Chill and enjoy!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Peanut butter soup.

1 Whole chicken breast; boned, skinned & cut into bite size pieces.
2 C. Chicken Stock.
14 oz Coconut cream/milk.
1 1/2 C. Creamy peanut butter.
3 - 7 Serrano chili's; bruised/crushed.
5 - 9 Thai red chili's; bruised/crushed.
1 can Straw mushrooms; drained.
1 can Bamboo shoots; drained.
1 ****** lime; juiced.
Coriander leaves to garnish

Heat chicken stock and chili's over a medium flame. When hot add peanut butter, stir to dissolve then bring to a boil, reduce heat add chicken and simmer 6 -10 minutes to cook. Add mushrooms, bamboo shoots and coconut cream. Heat for 3 to 4 minutes, stir in lime juice, garnish with coriander and serve hot.

Dmntd


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mad Gorilla Banana Cake:*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=643459&postcount=17


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> WTF Ham & Beans
> 
> No recipe, that's why I call em WTF.
> 
> ...


Just ate leftovers of a variation of this recipe (no black beans this time) & there is a basic truth about this dish that has become evident over the past coupla days..........

..........you can just about cook the gas out of beans, but when you eat em with chopped raw onions & Lousiana hot sauce, it puts it back.


----------

